# Gas detector recommendations



## aferris2 (21 Nov 2021)

We visited my in-laws a few weeks ago and immediately smelt gas as soon as we walked in through the door. Turns out they had managed to leave the gas hob switched on after cooking lunch and hadn't noticed. Not sure why the hob hadn't switched off but could be because they left a very hot frying pan on the hob so it didn't switch off automatically.
ANyway, seems like it would be a good idea to get a gas detector that they could fit in the kitchen. The gas boiler is there too so a detector would probably cover any leaks from that too. Any suggestions? I've seen several on A****n but lots of reviews saying they don't work. Anyone have any experience of these?


----------



## Chromatic (21 Nov 2021)

This'll do the job.

https://www.safefiredirect.co.uk/smoke-fire-gas-detection/natural-gas-detectors/honeywell-hf500.aspx


----------



## aferris2 (21 Nov 2021)

Chromatic said:


> This'll do the job.
> 
> https://www.safefiredirect.co.uk/smoke-fire-gas-detection/natural-gas-detectors/honeywell-hf500.aspx


Thanks for this.
I had seen this earlier but no reviews. Seeing as it's made by Honeywell I'm more confident that it does actually work. I do find it strange that so few devices exist given that a huge number of people have gas in their homes. Probably relying on people smelling any gas leak, but given so much loss of smell with recent events would have thought there would more choice. FIL was actually sitting in the kitchen totally unaware of the gas being turned on.


----------



## Chromatic (21 Nov 2021)

The same question was asked back in 2014, here's a link to the thread:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a...s-for-domestic-use.167533/page-2#post-3338081

The links I put there are no longer active but judging by the model number of the one in the last link I gave there then the one I linked to above is the latest version of the Honeywell.


----------



## Chromatic (21 Nov 2021)

Here's another link to one, this one is basically the same as what I linked to in my first post in the old thread.

https://www.bes.co.uk/amos-natural-gas-alarm-240-v-integral-sensor-13059/


----------

